# Kubota M Series



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

I am looking at adding a second tractor to the operation. We currently have about 100 acres of hay, about another 100 acres of row crop ground that we rent out, and 50 acres of pasture. I have been looking at adding a 85-100 HP MFWD cabbed tractor with a front end loader to the operation. It's main purpose would be mowing, tedding, raking, and loading hay. I have a Case Maxxum 125 that I mow and bale with. Would the Kubota M8540, M9540, or M9960 be a good choice?

I should also add that one of the operators would be a rather tall fellow, about 6'5".

Thanks

Greg


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I like the 40 series tractors. I have no experience with the 60 series, but they will have more of the new mumbo jumbo emission stuff, I believe. My Kubota guy tells me that the demand is there for the 40 series over the 60 series tractors.

My experience is based on smaller tractors though...(2) 5040 and a 7040 tractor that I have used. I have a 5040 and it has treated me well.

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

GPhillips said:


> I am looking at adding a second tractor to the operation. We currently have about 100 acres of hay, about another 100 acres of row crop ground that we rent out, and 50 acres of pasture. I have been looking at adding a 85-100 HP MFWD cabbed tractor with a front end loader to the operation. It's main purpose would be mowing, tedding, raking, and loading hay. I have a Case Maxxum 125 that I mow and bale with. Would the Kubota M8540, M9540, or M9960 be a good choice?
> 
> I should also add that one of the operators would be a rather tall fellow, about 6'5".
> 
> ...


Better let him sit in one.....kubota ain't the best when it comes to ergonomics


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

GPhillips said:


> I am looking at adding a second tractor to the operation. We currently have about 100 acres of hay, about another 100 acres of row crop ground that we rent out, and 50 acres of pasture. I have been looking at adding a 85-100 HP MFWD cabbed tractor with a front end loader to the operation. It's main purpose would be mowing, tedding, raking, and loading hay. I have a Case Maxxum 125 that I mow and bale with. Would the Kubota M8540, M9540, or M9960 be a good choice?
> 
> I should also add that one of the operators would be a rather tall fellow, about 6'5".
> 
> ...


Greg, I hay with 2 of them. A M126x and a M9540 Dual Speed. 
I would suggest the M9540 HDTC 24. It has a Dual Speed transmission and an extra bundle of goodies that the others don't that's really sweet. 
Sit in the 9960 and see if it has higher cab headroom for your big guy. 
If it doesn't have any better cab room than a 9540, I'd take the 9540 over the 9960 because it's a lot simpler & more reliable, no pollution crap to break. It's a more desirable tractor for MOST buyers, too.
9540 is going to cost less, too. It's an older tractor. 
I have a 9540 HDTC 24 dual speed low hours and in nearly perfect condition I'm willing to sell it. PM me if interested.


----------



## tdjjjs (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a M125 that I mow, ted, rake and bale with as well. The dealer wants me to trade in for a 135 as things are not moving well. I only had two beefs with the 125. First, it is very light in the back end. I could barely lift a large square bale let alone a big round without feeling like I was going to tip over. I ended up adding wheel weights and fluid to the tires which really helped. Which led to the second issue, namely that it is under powered. Adding that weight eats up some of that horsepower. Its still enough to do all the work I need though. Btw, I got mine about 7 years ago when the 125 had the 5 cylinder perkins engine. It tends to rev higher IMHO. I'm told they are bullet proof engines but just didn't have much power. I'm told they went back to a bigger 4 cylinder now.

Also, I'm led to believe that all of the bigger Kubotas are only MFWD. Even with the turning assist on, they don't turn very narrow which im sure is true of most fwd tractors. Just makes it difficult for stacking hay in a shed.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I use a Case Ih 5240 to mow, ted, rake and bale. I needed to add another tractor to the mix and purchased a 2007 Kubota M125x. I had been told about the limited cab issue on the Kubota. I am a big guy and have yet to have any problems with the cab size. I have fluid filled rear tires with wheel weights. I move 2 4x5 bales with the loader all the time. No issues. The M125x does everything the 5240 does. The controls on the Kubota had to be laid out and designed by an American farmer. Everything is where it should be. We have a lot of hills and valleys here and the Kubota M125x feels more stable than the case IH 5240. I would strongly recommend a Kubota 100+ HP tractor for any haying operation.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

This is smaller then what you're looking for but we run an M6800 and my father in law can operate it comfortably and he's 6'10". It's an open station but I don't think a cab would be much tighter


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Had a M95X with a loader only used it move bales worked well and no problems just sold he cuts rakes and teds with it and is very happy with it


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

tdjjjs said:


> I have a M125 that I mow, ted, rake and bale with as well. The dealer wants me to trade in for a 135 as things are not moving well. I only had two beefs with the 125. First, it is very light in the back end. I could barely lift a large square bale let alone a big round without feeling like I was going to tip over. I ended up adding wheel weights and fluid to the tires which really helped. Which led to the second issue, namely that it is under powered. Adding that weight eats up some of that horsepower. Its still enough to do all the work I need though. Btw, I got mine about 7 years ago when the 125 had the 5 cylinder perkins engine. It tends to rev higher IMHO. I'm told they are bullet proof engines but just didn't have much power. I'm told they went back to a bigger 4 cylinder now.
> 
> Also, I'm led to believe that all of the bigger Kubotas are only MFWD. Even with the turning assist on, they don't turn very narrow which im sure is true of most fwd tractors. Just makes it difficult for stacking hay in a shed.


My 126 lifts 2 800lb round bales with no weights or fluid. Feels like it could lift 4.
I wasn't aware of Kubota ever using a Perkins brand engine. I knew some of the early Ms had the 5cyl in them, but I thought it was a Kubota engine?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

tdjjjs said:


> I have a M125 that I mow, ted, rake and bale with as well. Btw, I got mine about 7 years ago when the 125 had the 5 cylinder perkins engine. It tends to rev higher IMHO. I'm told they are bullet proof engines but just didn't have much power. I'm told they went back to a bigger 4 cylinder now.


According to Tractordata.com the 5 cyl engine in M125X was built by Kubota


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Whats with the odd number cylinder engines?

I have a three cylinder diesel in my ZTR and thats the only odd one I have or want, well except maybe for one of those newer Massey rotaries with the 7 cylinder Sisu.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I did own a M4900 with a 5 cyl engine that I thought ran very good and had plenty of power for a 45 pto hp tractor Odd number cylinder engines such as 3 or 5 cylinder engines don't require balancer shafts such as 4 cylinder engines require..


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Like Jim said, the odd number engines naturally run smoother.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

But still why five cylinders when six is suppose to be the most naturally balanced engine?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

4/5 cylinder engines are cheaper to build and repair. Also make for smaller packaging> easier to see past end of hood.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Even the mighty JD logo sports some tractors with 5 cylinder engines.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah the 5 cyl is a Kubota engine, not Perkins. The m120 I got has one. Doesn't seem to rev any higher that any other modern diesel. The main ergonomics complaint I have with them is it's quite a stretch to reach the powershift buttons in high range. Did they move a second set to the armrest in newer models? The door also could stand to open larger which is what they did with the new ones.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I think my M95X was a 2008 had the power shift on the hi-lo and the arm rest. I did not care for the arm rest bumped it several times by accident. The cab is not as nice the deere cabs but the air or heat will blow you out of the cab


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Yeah the 5 cyl is a Kubota engine, not Perkins. The m120 I got has one. Doesn't seem to rev any higher that any other modern diesel. The main ergonomics complaint I have with them is it's quite a stretch to reach the powershift buttons in high range. Did they move a second set to the armrest in newer models? The door also could stand to open larger which is what they did with the new ones.


Yes. Mine are VERY nicely placed on armrest. Other than a CVT, it can't get much easier. 
Yeah the door has a low entry height. You have to remember to duck on exit/entry or it could be time for a headache.

I'm still looking for a M95x or better yet M100x with a loader for around $35,000. 
I think I have a buyer for my 9540.


----------



## BCRick (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a M110Gx Kubota. No problems, course its new with only 300 hrs on it. Very comfortable, easy to run controls. My only complaint is when you hit 5th and the different clutch pack it can really slam you. Takes a bit of getting use to.

Has plenty of power and a very strong pto, good hyd flow. Use it for haying, snow clearing, FEL work. Pulls a Kuhn 3160 center pivot moco no underpower in hills, love using it to pull my Vermeer r2300 basket rake. Baler is a 5520 Vermeer Rebel so no problem pulling that.

Over all Kubota makes an excellent tractor. If I was the competition I'd be looking over my shoulders, everyone laughed when they started in the utility, then into the mid range, no ones laughing now. They have taken a serious market share from longer established players and for a good reason. When they decided to go into row crops with the bigger hp tractors well they will be just as successful there as well.

BCRick


----------

